# amplificador para conectar el mp3 a dos parlantes de 4ohm



## alemao (May 27, 2007)

hola, necesito hacer un amplificador para conectar el mp3 a dos parlantes de 4ohm....
hice el tda1554Q, pero resulta que nunca funcionó, porque el integrado vino mal(tenia 3 salidas quemadas o no se cual era su problema pero nunca escuche nada)...

cual me recomiendan hacer?

el circuito es para conectarlo dentro del auto

gracias


----------



## rampa (May 27, 2007)

Mi recomendacion es que hagas uno bien sencillito economico y bastante potente de 55w RMS... aca te dejo link:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm

Y si quieres algo mas complejo aca hay varios:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Suerte.


----------



## alemao (May 27, 2007)

te agradezco, pero con esa potencia quemo todo. necesitaria algo mas tranqui.....
el tda 1554q me vendria bien, pero lo hice y no funco.....
alguien que lo haya hecho y haya funcionado? y si me pueden pasar circuito, mejor aun
gracias


----------



## rampa (May 27, 2007)

alemao dijo:
			
		

> te agradezco, pero con esa potencia quemo todo. necesitaria algo mas tranqui.....
> el tda 1554q me vendria bien, pero lo hice y no funco.....
> alguien que lo haya hecho y haya funcionado? y si me pueden pasar circuito, mejor aun
> gracias



amigo a la del TDA1562 (que te puse el link) yo la arme y fuciona muy muy bien, la hice estereo aunque jamas la probe en el auto, actualmente esta conectada a un DVD y la fuente que utilizo para el amplificador es el de una fuente de PC vieja y funciona barbaro.

Cualquier cosita avisame y te doy una mano.

Suerte.


----------



## alemao (May 29, 2007)

ok, aclarame unas dudas.......
el amplificador es mono?
cto sale el integrado maso?
las entradas del mp3(masa y una de señal) donde las conecto?


----------



## rampa (May 29, 2007)

alemao dijo:
			
		

> ok, aclarame unas dudas.......
> el amplificadorf es mono?
> cto sale el integrado maso?
> las entradas del mp3(masa y una de señal) donde las conecto?



Si amigo es mono... para estereo debes usar dos.
Aproximadamente a mi me costo el integrado 15 pesos o menos.

A las entradas debes conectarlas donde dice IN (uno es señal otro es gnd).

Suerte.

Cualquier cosa me avisas.


----------



## matias78 (Mar 16, 2009)

rampa esto interesado en saber como adaptaste la fuente para pc, al circuito ese


----------



## psychatog (Mar 17, 2009)

matias78 dijo:
			
		

> rampa esto interesado en saber como adaptaste la fuente para pc, al circuito ese



Aca hay algo MUY bueno!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## Brakith (Feb 24, 2011)

oye rampa y como podria hacer para con el tda 1562 conectar dos parlantes de 8 ohm


----------

